# CASTELLON OPEN 2011 30-Apri to l 1 -may



## superti (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.castellon2011.es.tl
Castellón is a nice city located on the Mediterranean Sea coast, with beaches nearby. The nearest airport is Valencia, 70 kilometers south of Castellon. Many airlines, both flagship and low cost, flight from Valencia to several European destinations. There are many trains daily from Valencia to Castellon every 30 min.. The journey takes about one hour.

ave(tgv) from madrid/barcelona
train from airport reus


The competition will take place in Hotel Doña Lola, the hotel where most of the competitors will stay. It is located in the city center, just 400 meters from the main railway station 


There will be a draw.of some prizes among all the competitors who get podiums (first, second or third place in any category). The more podiums you get, the more chances you’ll have to win a prize!!



Looking forward to seeing you in Castellon!
visit home page to more information

http://www.castellon2011.es.tl


----------

